# vent size



## alupien (May 9, 2009)

Hi,
Can somedy confirm that 2 1/2 inches vent pipe can be use in Canada. Canadian plumbing code chart uses 1 1/4, 1 1/2, 2, 3, ... inches vent pipe size but not 2 1/2. If yes, is it available easily on the market?
thanks


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Use 3"


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

How about an introduction 1st, that will help us help you.

Click here to give an Introduction.

Your trade says engineer.

This is a site for plumbers only.










Click Below to give us an introduction


----------



## alupien (May 9, 2009)

*2 1/2 inches*

Can I use 2 1/2 to comply with code


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

hanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

